# Vektor lernen/PS CS oder Illustrator?



## xSlippyx (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man Vektor-Art lernt, habe mich damit noch nie befasst, besonders sowas wie die Bilder von "Seriph" (http://www.seriph.com/index_flash.html) fasziniert mich und ich möchte sowas können!
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wie ich am besten anfange, wie ich mein ziel erreichen kann und welches Programm besser geeignet ist? PS CS oder Illustrator? Oder Macromedia Freehand?


----------



## Meccan (2. November 2005)

frag denjenigen doch einfach mal selber.. in einer netten Mail!

aber ich denke mal das die ganzen Formen in Illustrator als Vektor erstellt wurden und dann
diese in PS importiert und dann mit den Farben und Ebenenmodie Rumgespielt.
Aber merh kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen.

MFG Carl


----------



## xSlippyx (2. November 2005)

habe schon in einer netten mail gefragt, aber wie erwartet nie eine antwort bekommen


----------



## Meccan (2. November 2005)

hmm..schade

naja ich denke mir das dieses "Werk" auch nicht bewusst entstanden ist sondern durch rumspielerei..
wie ja schon auf der HP angedeutet wird!

Deswegen würde ich sagen arbeite dich in Vektor Tutorials (Links findest du im Grafik FAQ Bereich) ein und lass deiner Creativität freien lauf!

MFG Carl


----------

